# daemonhunters question



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

ok so I have been playing them for a little while now and been hearing different things about there force weapons. can the grand master actually kill someone that has eternal warrior because of the way there old rules are written?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

unless it says otherwise (dont have the DH codex) - like it instant kills anything even if it HAS EW - then i believe that EW models cannot be ID'd.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

There has been a lot of chatter over this... I think the wording in the codex says something other than "causes instant death". This is from the online version of the codex:

"Force Weapon: Force weapons are
potent psychic weapons that can only
be used by a trained psyker. They are
treated as a power weapon, but can
unleash a psychic attack that can kill
an opponent outright. Roll to hit, to
wound and to save as normal. Then, as
long as at least one wound has been
inflicted, make a Psychic test for the
psyker against one opponent wounded
by the weapon. The normal rules for
using psychic powers apply, and you
cannot use another psychic ability in
the same turn. If the test is passed then
the opponent is slain outright, no
matter how many wounds it has (but
count the actual amount inflicted for
determining which side won the
assault)."

Of course later on it lists a that a nemesis force weapon in the hands of a Grand Master is in fact a Force Weapon. 

The entry for a Force Weapon in the BRB of course states that a Force Weapon causes instant death no matter the targets toughness. 

I can see the argument being made that due the differences in the description that the Nemesis Force Weapon causes a different effect than the Force Weapon from the BRB. However I believe in the spirit of things the DH codex was written well before the current incarnation of the EW rules, therefore I would think that a model with EW would be immune to the effect of the Nemesis Force Weapons, just my personal opinion as there is nothing in the FAQ about it, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes. Old Force Weapons (Demonhunters/Witchhunters) do not cause Instant Death. They avoid EW, and whatever else fantastic you have. Make the Psi check, *pop*. Gone.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

hhmm well obviously I do want it to work but do you think that i should ask my opponent before playing or even ask the person holding the RT ( will be playing in one this sunday ) about it?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope. It's been pretty universally decided that is the way it works. And you still have battlefield range on your inquisitor psychic hoods. Codex determines effect.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

angelXD19 said:


> hhmm well obviously I do want it to work but do you think that i should ask my opponent before playing or even ask the person holding the RT ( will be playing in one this sunday ) about it?


Dude..you didn't trust my answer in your army list...I'm crushed:russianroulette:


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

HOBO said:


> Dude..you didn't trust my answer in your army list...I'm crushed:russianroulette:


i had this up before making the other thread. no one answered here quick enough so I made the other one


----------

